# Can anyone recommend good classical songs for children



## sparklefairy (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi, Im looking to buy some classical vocal books for my dd 8. Im finding it hard to find appropriate age songs. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## aaron24 (Jul 1, 2010)

Are these for young guys or girls? Hal Leonard offers many wonderful books for young singers. They recently released a couple of books that may be what you are looking for.

'Daffodils, Violets, and Snowflakes: 24 Classical Songs for Young Women aged 10 to Mid-Teen' in both High and Low editions

http://www.halleonard.com/product/viewproduct.do?itemid=740244&lid=21&menuid=1162&subsiteid=27&
http://www.halleonard.com/product/viewproduct.do?itemid=740245&menuid=1162&subsiteid=27&

As voices settle there are a 2 more volumes, one for Soprano entitled 'Lovers, Lasses & Spring' and one for Mezzo Soprano (Alto) entitled 'Roses, Laughter & Lullabies'

For young men they have a book called 'Ladies, Shipmates & Journeys' for both Tenor and Bass/Baritone, although I believe this is teen level.

Hope this helps!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

edit................


----------

